# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Just signed up for new team? Does it affect my current standings?

## ventrical

Just got an invitation to join the ubuntu-wiki-editors team on launchpad. This is the new change for etherpad instance. Did anybody else get notified?


 I already have acces via Ubuntu membership. I am just wondering if it is necessary to join this new team.

Comments are welcome. Thanks

Regards..

----------


## ventrical

Ubuntu-wiki-editors team sign-up.



https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpContents...&logout=logout

regards..

----------


## sudodus

It is not necessary for *you* in order to edit, but I guess you may want other aspects of team - and the team hopes you will contribute  :Razz:

----------


## ventrical

> It is not necessary for *you* in order to edit, but I guess you may want other aspects of team - and the team hopes you will contribute


Did you resolve the prob that you had?

Regards..

----------


## sudodus

Yes, under the alias _Ister Kokos_, I am a member of ubuntu-wiki-editors

----------


## ventrical

> Yes, under the alias _Ister Kokos_, I am a member of ubuntu-wiki-editors


Fixed here. Can now log in with both accounts. member of u-w-e.

Regards..

----------


## Cavsfan

I just submitted a request to join the Ubuntu Wiki Editors

I am already a member of *Users of the Ubuntu Etherpad instance team*, which I had to join to edit my wiki a few months ago.
Right now I cannot edit the wiki. I am logged into Launchpad but the option to edit the wiki is not there.

Will being a member of Ubuntu Wiki Editors allow me to edit my wiki? (this sounds like a rhetorical question but, it is not  :Razz: ) 

Thank you

----------


## sudodus

Yes, it worked for me  :Smile: 

By the way, which is 'your wiki'?

----------


## PaulW2U

> Will being a member of Ubuntu Wiki Editors allow me to edit my wiki? (this sounds like a rhetorical question but, it is not )


Most definitely. At the moment you're shown as a proposed member. Once you're approved you'll get an email confirming your membership. Make sure you log out of the wiki, log-in again making sure the relevant box relating to the wiki editor's group is ticked and then you be able to edit.

----------


## Cavsfan

> Yes, it worked for me 
> 
> By the way, which is 'your wiki'?


It's in the first post of the green link in my signature. I figured it'd be better to have it there.

Here's the direct link: Creating a Custom Maintenance Free GRUB2 Screen Community Wiki
Ranch Hand gave me all the tips and his knowledge rubbed off on me, I just put it into a How to and that evolved into a wiki. Drs305 also was a big help.

I installed Xubuntu on another partition a while back and when it did an update-grub it took 3-4 minutes to complete. Mine takes less than 2 seconds to complete.
So, if you dual boot or multi-boot I can not see any reason NOT to use this.

Also, Grub2 only sees the first 4 partitons and after that it gets everything wrong. You think you are booting into the 5th partition, etc. but you are really booting into a messed up 1st Linux partition.
You will not be able to boot into it like it looks like. I've had as many as 7-8 operating systems on this 6 year old box and with the custom menu, it worked every time without fail.




> Most definitely. At the moment you're shown as a proposed member. Once you're approved you'll get an email confirming your membership. Make sure you log out of the wiki, log-in again making sure the relevant box relating to the wiki editor's group is ticked and then you be able to edit.


Thanks for the info. I had a hard time before and had to sign up for the *Ubuntu Etherpad instance team*.
I found out I had to logout and back in for it to work.

So, I'll be sure and log out and back in this time too. 
Thanks again!

----------


## Cavsfan

> Yes, it worked for me 
> 
> By the way, which is 'your wiki'?


It's in the first post of the green link in my signature. I figured it'd be better to have it there.

Here's the direct link: Creating a Custom Maintenance Free GRUB2 Screen Community Wiki
Ranch Hand gave me all the tips and his knowledge rubbed off on me, I just put it into a How to and that evolved into a wiki. Drs305 also was a big help.

I installed Xubuntu on another partition a while back and when it did an update-grub it took 3-4 minutes to complete. Mine takes less than 2 seconds to complete.
So, if you dual boot or multi-boot I can not see any reason NOT to use this.

Also, Grub2 only sees the first 4 partitons and after that it gets everything wrong. You think you are booting into the 5th partition, etc. but you are really booting into a messed up 1st Linux partition.
You will not be able to boot into it like it looks like. I've had as many as 7-8 operating systems on this 6 year old box and with the custom menu, it worked every time without fail.




> Most definitely. At the moment you're shown as a proposed member. Once you're approved you'll get an email confirming your membership. Make sure you log out of the wiki, log-in again making sure the relevant box relating to the wiki editor's group is ticked and then you be able to edit.


Thanks for the info. I had a hard time before and had to sign up for the *Ubuntu Etherpad instance team*.
I found out I had to logout and back in for it to work.

So, I'll be sure and log out and back in this time too. 
Thanks again!

----------


## Cavsfan

> Yes, it worked for me 
> 
> By the way, which is 'your wiki'?


It's in the first post of the green link in my signature. I figured it'd be better to have it there.

Here's the direct link: Creating a Custom Maintenance Free GRUB2 Screen Community Wiki
Ranch Hand gave me all the tips and his knowledge rubbed off on me, I just put it into a How to and that evolved into a wiki. Drs305 also was a big help.

I installed Xubuntu on another partition a while back and when it did an update-grub it took 3-4 minutes to complete. Mine takes less than 2 seconds to complete.
So, if you dual boot or multi-boot I can not see any reason NOT to use this.

Also, Grub2 only sees the first 4 partitons and after that it gets everything wrong. You think you are booting into the 5th partition, etc. but you are really booting into a messed up 1st Linux partition.
You will not be able to boot into it like it looks like. I've had as many as 7-8 operating systems on this 6 year old box and with the custom menu, it worked every time without fail.




> Most definitely. At the moment you're shown as a proposed member. Once you're approved you'll get an email confirming your membership. Make sure you log out of the wiki, log-in again making sure the relevant box relating to the wiki editor's group is ticked and then you be able to edit.


Thanks for the info. I had a hard time before and had to sign up for the *Ubuntu Etherpad instance team*.
I found out I had to logout and back in for it to work.

So, I'll be sure and log out and back in this time too. 
Thanks again!

----------


## sudodus

Thanks for the link, Cavsfan  :Smile:

----------


## mikodo

> It's in the first post of the green link in my signature. I figured it'd be better to have it there.
> 
> Here's the direct link: Creating a Custom Maintenance Free GRUB2 Screen Community Wiki


I just followed your link here. I haven't used this but want to in the future. Thank you. 

Suggestion, if you hadn't thought of it.  I noticed you use gksudo  (text editor, gedit). Do plan to include an addendum for using 'pkexec' for newer OS's?

----------


## Cavsfan

> Thanks for the link, Cavsfan


You are most welcome!  :Smile: 




> Originally Posted by Cavsfan
> 
> 
> It's in the first post of the green link in my signature. I figured it'd be better to have it there.
> 
> Here's the direct link: Creating a Custom Maintenance Free GRUB2 Screen Community Wiki
> 
> 
> I just followed your link here. I haven't used this but want to in the future. Thank you. 
> ...


That is one reason I wanted to edit it. I've found a few things that I want to add to the wiki. 
I have been using nano myself. For longer text that would need to be copied I would suggest entering it as a text file, copying it and then pasting it into the nano session with Cntl+Shift+V.
Nano is about as simple as it gets and it is on every Linux system. *sudo nano file-name* and that's it. There is no warnings or anything in the terminal.

I've used *pkexec* a few times but at that time it gave me the same warnings that *gksudo text-editor file-name* did.

But, everything is always open for debate and/or use.  :Smile: 

I hope you benefit as much as I have from the custom grub. It only boots in the most recent kernel but, I've never seen the need to boot into an older kernel myself.
It even works on Arch Linux. I haven't tried every Linux system there is but, I've yet to find one that I couldn't customize the grub on.

The most important reason that the custom grub screen is so good is that you can select a default OS easily. Plus once you set it up you never have to change anything.
Unless you remove or add an OS to the system. I believe there is another way but this seems to work well. Mostly I'll get bored with the picture and change that.

I'll post a screen shot of my current grub screen. I only have Arch, 2 Xubuntu Xenial Xerus 16.04 LTS systems and Windows 10 on it right now.

----------


## Cavsfan

Here's a post on the thread that has the wiki on the first post. You'd post questions or problems here.

But, the latest screenshot is on it. Not sure why my phone camera is putting lines on the pictures; probably just some adjustment I reckon.

https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread....8#post13522478

On Arch you can only have 2 colors: 1 for the box and normal lines and 1 for the highlighted line.

But, on Ubuntu you have a 3rd color that would be the white you see above the box and below it.

Edit: If an admin wants to delete one of the duplicate posts at the top that'd be good. Thanks.

----------


## Cavsfan

I got accepted to the group ubuntu-wiki-editors yesterday.

I was able to easily update the community wiki.

Thanks for the help.  :Smile:

----------

